# Hello from the Cotswolds!!



## hunter0f2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi folks!! I'm Pete from the Cotswolds. Taken early retirement, due to a Urostomy. Thinking swapping either mine or wifes car for a Camper/Day Van Type thing, just to make life a little more comfortable for us on Excursions/ Weekend Jaunts etc.

 Had a look at a Bongo but not very Impressed !! Going to check out some, Elgrands & Stepwgns.... Any way I liked the look of this Site so I thought I would Check it out.... I'll be posting & asking questions..... CU Soon!!


----------



## lenny (Sep 10, 2008)

Hiya,Pete and welcome to the site good luck with the van hunting,keep us posted


----------



## BedfordMJ (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Pete,
Welcome to the forum
cheers

Simon


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 10, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Pete enjoy the site lots of info in the forum,not sure about the suitability of Mazda Bongos the seats are not very comfortable like wood i am told anyway whatever your weapon of choice enjoy your retirementAndy.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 11, 2008)

*happy days*

hi Pete,
Welcome!
I agree about bongo not the most roomy or comfortable for us older bods.

Keep looking and let us know if you find anything good.

weez


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 11, 2008)

hi and welcome as for a small weekender there are plenty of them about just keep looking .have you thought of something like a bedford rascal or Suzuki type  van with the fiberglass body built on they are a good cheapish motor .


----------



## hunter0f2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Thanks Folks*

Hi folks & thank you for the Welcome!!!

 You are right about the Bongo , I think its for  people slightly smaller & more supple than me & my Mrs..

 Really the Day Van caperbilities are more important to me than the out & out Camper side.... The sleeping side of things could kick in on a " Hotels fully Booked, Breakdown, Too tired to carry on, Emergency" Scenario. That where a bit of " Wild Camping " may come in ... Cheers ....


----------



## Trevor (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi there Pete, good luck with the van hunt and welcome to the mad house.


----------

